
We’re running out of water, and the world’s powers are very worried - ALee
https://www.revealnews.org/article/were-running-out-of-water-and-the-worlds-powers-are-very-worried/?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
======
czbond
No we're not. We're running out of ingenuity.

